How concerned are you about the changing climate? - pepega
======
oldandtired
As far as climate change is concerned, it is very low on my list of concerns.
There are far more concerning matters that will have more immediate major
impacts on us (including the planet) than any effects of climate change that
may occur in the next 1 to 10 decades.

Most of these matters are not even being addressed, are not even on the minds
of most people. It is almost like we are being distracted from the more
problematic matters by all the "extravagant" views on both sides of the
climate change debate. We have a polarisation that is building across pretty
much all societies and the more radical views from each end of the spectrums
available are driving the car.

~~~
abledon
what are the top 5 other concerns?

------
tucaz
Not at all.

On the grand scheme of things we just got started “playing” with the
environment yesterday.

A 100 years ago we had no idea what we were doing and just now we started to
learn something about it.

It will take some time but we will adapt and things will proceed as normal.

As the need arises we will figure out any real problem that comes from it (if
anything really comes).

------
eb0la
I fear we're near an extinction event.

Not sure if It we'll be able to survive; but just in case I try not to
generate too much waste or use more energy than I need to.

I am more concerned about people who think climate change is a lie, and
politicians that try to convince people about that

------
thedevindevops
I'm not sure but there's a string ensemble playing 'Nearer, My God, to Thee'
outside the window...

------
akulbe
I'm not. Not at all.

